# Fish and Wonton???



## TeonW (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey DC, I've got some Fish (Talapia and Catfish) , Chinese style wonton (Spinach) and an assortment of some pretty basic spices, I wanted to make a wonton soup, but with fish??? I want something smooth thin, kinda befitting the wonton, but not drown out the spinach or make everything taste...fishy... Any ideas?


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 16, 2009)

Personally, I don't think talapia or Catfish would be the ideal fish for a soup, particularly a clear broth type soup that is traditional with won ton soup. The fish can get "muddy"...

If I were to take a stab at it, I would make a simple stock with the fish and omit the meat from the final product. carrot, onion, celery, ginger, a little crushed red pepper, simmer, strain well, poach won tons and finish with some green onion and or cilantro and some soy...I dunno...

Sorry not much of a help, but figured I would take a stab at it.

Good luck and let us know what you come up with!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 17, 2009)

Minced shrimp makes a WONDERFUL "wonton" (& potstickers as well!).  Not fishy, works well in a clear broth, quick cooking, is firm when cooked, etc., etc.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 17, 2009)

If you add the fish at the end and simmer gently, they should do just fine. Don't overcook! 
Or you could poach the fish over the bubbling soup and add when serving.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 17, 2009)

My mistake - I obviously misread.  Thought you wanted to make your own seafood wontons that wouldn't be too fishy.  

Sorry - reagardless of what fish you add to your soup, it's going to taste like fish.  Period.  And as Tattrat stated, your choices are definitely fish that really aren't firm enough to hold up very well to soup.  They're both quite likely to disintegrate quickly.

While I know you don't have shrimp on hand, that's probably the only seafood (outside of surimi) that I'd add to a clear soup like Wonton.


----------



## Glorie (Feb 17, 2009)

The soup idea is good but I don't think it's the right ingredients for a soup.  If it were me, I'd make a rangoon out of it.  Mince the fish (cooked first), add cream cheese, chopped spinach and minced green onion.  Fill the wrapper and deep fry


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 17, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> If you add the fish at the end and simmer gently, they should do just fine. Don't overcook!
> Or you could poach the fish over the bubbling soup and add when serving.


 
I agree Grillingfool - add the fish at the end and dont overcook them.
Chinese have many fish fillet noodle soups - they usually use flounder
or sole - but there is no reason Catfish or Tilapia wouldn't work.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 17, 2009)

Folks, I make Asian style soup with both Tilapia and catfish. Both do just fine in soups if you do what I advised. Add them at the end, simmer gently, do not stir. If you overcook,
they will fall apart. If you don't... gooood eatin'!
And neither are particularly "fishy" tasting either.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 17, 2009)

Fish stock is normally made only with the heads and carcasses of the fish.  Fillet the fish and then make the stock.  If you want, you can poach the fish in the stock when it is finished, and you are ready to serve it.

Catfish, however, doesn't sound like the best choice for stock....


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Feb 19, 2009)

I've made soup with tilapia a few times and it's worked out fine.  If you don't stir once you add the fish, it should work approximately like poaching, right?  So no problem there.  I've never had a problem with tilapia tasting muddy, I'm guessing that's more likely if the fish is overcooked.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually, the only times I've found Catfish or Tilapia to taste muddy are when I've had them wild caught.  "Muddy" normally refers to the way they taste based on what they've been eating.


----------

